# Doing Cheese in freezing weather.



## dale5351 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a bunch of cheese that I want to smoke soon.  Daytime temps have been just about at freezing, 32F.  I plan on using my A-Maze-N smoker for the smoke, inside of my MES30 box -- but without the box doing any heating.

I'm wondering if I should be concerned about the almost freezing temps -- The AMNS will only raise the temp by 5-10 degrees.  Will the cheese take to the smoke at that cool a temp?


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 10, 2011)

dale5351 said:


> I have a bunch of cheese that I want to smoke soon.  Daytime temps have been just about at freezing, 32F.  I plan on using my A-Maze-N smoker for the smoke, inside of my MES30 box -- but without the box doing any heating.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should be concerned about the almost freezing temps -- The AMNS will only raise the temp by 5-10 degrees.  Will the cheese take to the smoke at that cool a temp?


I did some cheese last week was only about 25 degrees out. I did the smoke for 8 hours and all turned out good i do think that the cheese gets a stronger smoke flavor if its warmer. I didn't have any problems with it freezing and i also used a maze-N smoker worked great used cherry wood.


----------

